# Bubbles and chalk brew club



## BUBBLESnCHALK (19/12/13)

bubbles and chalk brew club will have the first meeting for 2014 on saturday january 4th at BnC HQ eagleby 

pm me or kezza for details


----------



## slaam (19/12/13)

ill be there for sure !!!


----------



## kezza (19/12/13)

me too ill be brewing a 50lt mosaic smash


----------



## Proffs (19/12/13)

I'll be there lads. My gears still not portable so I won't be brewing but I should have some beers ready to taste.


----------



## tazman1967 (19/12/13)

Count me in as well...


----------



## tazman1967 (19/12/13)

Count me in as well...


----------



## shaunous (19/12/13)

Damn, moved away from Eagleby this time last year. Still got a house there, keep a good eye on it for me will ya


----------



## slaam (20/12/13)

sure well party at ya house mmm i mean keep an eye on it !


----------



## slaam (20/12/13)

kezza said:


> me too ill be brewing a 50lt mosaic smash


good stuff mate , ill be brewing and cookingb the chicken legs u like !


----------



## slaam (20/12/13)

Proffs said:


> I'll be there lads. My gears still not portable so I won't be brewing but I should have some beers ready to taste.


do u want to use my equipment for a brew ?


----------



## slaam (20/12/13)

tazman1967 said:


> Count me in as well...


oh yeah im hanging out to try your brews , cheers P


----------



## kezza (31/12/13)

Dont forget guys saturday 4th of jan is our first meeting/brewday for the year all new members are welcome to come along good food good music and a great day..

Any new brewers wanting to see what allgrain is about we will have a number of different systems running on the day from a bigw pot BIAB through to 3v 70lt and a 50lt BM

Pm me for address details and see you on the day


----------



## BUBBLESnCHALK (4/1/14)

Club meeting today pm kezza for details if you want to come along


----------

